# Hi new here woooo got one lol



## andimove (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi i,m Andi new to the forum hello to everyone and i,ve just bought a Red 2004 3.2 DSG TT went to look at it today took it for a test drive and bought it there and then fell in love with it i pick it up next week and can,t wait to get my hands on it . look forward to posting on here in the near future when i come down off the cloud i,m on at the moment. :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome to the TT gang! You chose a great colour  Enjoy!
Wendy


----------



## andimove (Mar 19, 2010)

Cheers wendy ,,, just cant wait to pick her up and take a long drive home lol .


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Welcome, time for your first mod - TTOC!

Can't believe Andy's been done again...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andi, Welcome to the TTF. Looking forward to some pics of your *RED* TT
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Andy, welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along to TTF.


----------



## andimove (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone here she is , i didnt take this pictures its from the ad but i will be doing some soons as
Cheers again for the welcome
Andi


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Damn - that's RED!  8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the *V6* club 8) :twisted: 

Your TT looks great - love red ones!

Saj


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

yes wellcome to the V6 club.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome to the club! 8)


----------

